# Looking for other expats to socialize with



## Canadian in SA (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm a Canadian married to a South Africa and we have a 15 month old son. 

I'm a stay at home mom, working part time (from home) and looking for some other expats to meet up with. 

I've noticed it can be rather difficult to make friends with many South Africans as they aren't as friendly as us Canadians : ) 

Hoping to find other expat moms!!

(living in Rosebank, JHB area)


----------



## AndreaK (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi there, I am not living in SA at the moment but we are thinking of coming back by the end of the year. I'm canadian and my hubby is from SA. My advice is to join a church, if you are that way inclined. I am a Christian and joined a wonderful church in Bryanston when I was living in Jhb and it was really a saving grace. I had such a great support, met tons of other young moms, joined a bible study and had play dates with the kids. My husband is a game ranger by trade and he wants to get back into the bush, he really doesn't enjoy canada at all, the weather mostly and its just different for him. I love SA also, am nervous to move back and be away from my family again. Heard food prices have gone up again?! How are you finding living there other than being a lonely? p.s we have 5 year old and 20month old.


----------

